# Culpepper wants back in



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Should we pick up Dante again?*​
Yes110.00%No990.00%


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*We should pick up Dante again.

What do you think?*

http://blogs2.startribune.com/blogs/nfl ... s-to-play/

Culpepper now wants to play
Posted on October 23rd, 2008 - 2:23 PM
By Mark Craig

In what should come as no surprise, former Vikings quarterback Daunte Culpepper has emailed ESPN's John Clayton to announce that his brief retirement is over. (Whether the rest of the league agrees with Daunte remains to be seen).

"A number of teams have contacted me since my retirement announcement and have provided some important information that has caused me to reconsider returning to the league," Culpepper said in the e-mail. "As much as I have enjoyed my brief break from playing, I know that I love the game and I have some unfinished business in the NFL. It has never been because of a lack of passion for the game but rather the absence of a fair opportunity to complete and play that caused me to retire.

"Now that there are some real opportunities that match my desire to play, I will choose the one that is the best fit for both the team and me so that I can continue my NFL career. For the second half of this season, I hope to play a role in helping a team win some games. I want to thank all of those who encouraged me to 'keep a light on' for the right NFL opportunity that would eventually come back to me," he said.

Culpepper announced his retirement earlier this season after turning down one-year offers from Green Bay and Pittsburgh because he thought they were below market value.

The timing of the email is a little odd. It comes after the Chiefs contacted Culpepper on Monday. K.C. went on to sign Quinn Gray after putting Brodie Croyle and Damon Huard on injured reserve.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

He wouldn't do a damn thing that Gus couldn't. That really isn't saying a whole lot either.

The Vikings do not have a franchise QB on the squad. Picking up another band-aid would only delay any chances of having a playoff quality team. Watch the free agent market and the upcoming draft class, those are the only places that there will be any hope.

Oh, and cut Tarvaris from the roster. He will do nothing but continue to suck at football. Forever.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

What's he want to set the record for most career fumbles? :eyeroll:

Maybe the vikes should bring him back. I mean they can lose the rest of their games this season, bring in some other highly overrated stiff from next years draft and have a boat party planner for watching this years Super Bowl on the tube!!! :wink:


----------

